# Show me your solid Blacks



## ***Beth*** (Dec 6, 2013)

Hi all! I'm interested in seeing any solid black GSDs you may have. POst, share, brag!


----------



## ***Beth*** (Dec 6, 2013)

More of him


----------



## SDG (Jul 30, 2013)

Furie von der Traumwolfen

Solid black, super solid temperament, the canine love of my life....8 months old.


----------



## Syaoransbear (Sep 25, 2008)

Chrono when he was 5 years old. He's turning 6 tomorrow and still hasn't started going grey!


----------



## LynneLittlefield (Nov 30, 2012)

Luna 17 months old 27" 80 pounds















Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Dudes mom (Apr 25, 2013)

Dude


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

Ike and travel buddy








Hiking


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GSD Dad (Dec 3, 2013)

Getting absolutely googly eyed looking at everyone gorgeous pups, this is one of the few I have of mine, he comes home in 2 more weeks (this pic is a few weeks old). 










Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MrsFergione (Jul 7, 2013)




----------



## Zahnburg (Nov 13, 2009)




----------



## vomlittlehaus (Aug 24, 2010)

Yoko and her son Conner.


----------



## Kong (Jan 17, 2014)

This is Kong he is 3 years old.


----------



## rena (Nov 19, 2005)

*Kuma (black bear) 8.5 months old*


----------



## RLwhaler (Mar 21, 2013)

"Brite" Just turned one on Christmas.Current nickname is "My little girlfriend"


----------



## Black Kali (Aug 31, 2013)

My girl Kali


----------



## Susan_GSD_mom (Jan 7, 2014)

If I can figure out how to attach a photo, I'll show you my adopted 5-yr-old, Jade.


----------



## Susan_GSD_mom (Jan 7, 2014)

AAAGGHHHHH! Can someone tell me how to attach a photo?


----------



## Curtis (Jun 9, 2013)

Empire.


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Arko vom Windlied Loving the snow. Dec, 2013


----------



## Vagus (Oct 7, 2012)

Syaoransbear said:


> Chrono when he was 5 years old. He's turning 6 tomorrow and still hasn't started going grey!


What a great shot! Gorgeous boy


----------



## Mocha (Dec 3, 2013)

Ugh so beautiful!

I think my third HAS to be a solid black!


----------



## TaylorGSDT (Dec 7, 2012)

Not purebred, but he is 3/4 GSD and 1/4 BC.







His coat actually gets some brown in the summer, but in the winter he is jet black.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## samwag (Mar 27, 2007)

[/URL][/IMG][/IMG]










[/URL][/IMG]


this is bear at 3months old


----------



## El Zorro (Sep 19, 2013)

Zorro, my GSD Border Collie cross...









just discovered gopher holes


----------



## Vaks (Dec 30, 2011)




----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

Raven


















Della


















Colt 

















Kali (RIP)










Ira (RIP) and her "namesake" daughter, Eyra, as a puppy


----------



## madis (Dec 21, 2013)

Alvin!!!


















__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content

















My sweet sleepy boy! 9 weeks old. Just waiting for those ears to come up! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## NormanF (Apr 14, 2013)

A black GSD should NEVER be kept long hours in direct sunlight outdoors. Black animals' coats start rusting and it looks hideous.


----------



## DonnaKay (Jan 20, 2014)

Mystique at 8 weeks old.


----------



## madis (Dec 21, 2013)

DonnaKay said:


> Mystique at 8 weeks old.


Precious! Look at those ears!! Alvin's were up at 5 weeks then drooped back down, lol we are awaiting their return. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

Acheron at 6.5 months. Pardon my hand on his neck, I got distracted petting him ha.


----------



## DonnaKay (Jan 20, 2014)

madis said:


> Precious! Look at those ears!! Alvin's were up at 5 weeks then drooped back down, lol we are awaiting their return.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Those ears have a mind of their own. One day both up, next day one up, next day alternate one up, both down. It's like an ear ballet! :rofl:


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

we're leaning towards getting another dog. my GF says
the future dog has to be small and rescued. am i wrong
to think a pure bred, solid black from a reputable breeder
who's dogs have all of the bells and whistles isn't a rescue?


----------



## madis (Dec 21, 2013)

doggiedad said:


> we're leaning towards getting another dog. my GF says
> the future dog has to be small and rescued. am i wrong
> to think a pure bred, solid black from a reputable breeder
> who's dogs have all of the bells and whistles isn't a rescue?


Hmm IMO a rescue comes from a rescue agency or a pound. If you are fortunate enough to find a pure bred dog with all the bells and whistles from either of those then thats kind of a win-win for you two  In a year we are getting another GSD from our breeder, but this time it will be an adult that she retires. It would be nice to call that dog a rescue, but I don't think that qualifies. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

Carmspack Katya (Katiana) and Kato on Shawlein Fine Art & Purebred German Shepherd Dogs

and 
*Dam born : 03. June 2005*



Carmspack Blackjack Johnson

have had Keno , Ivana , Quincy , Stevie, Sonar , Saint , Zack , and old girl Sabrina -- actually many blacks .


----------



## Be&Luna (Nov 25, 2013)

My all black 19 month old shepherd, Luna. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Be&Luna (Nov 25, 2013)

This is Luna.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## havery (Jan 1, 2014)

This is Yann, a black coatie....our new adoption, but I'm thinking he's got more bear in him than GSD!















~*~*~*~
Furbabies:
Sofie Rose born 08/2012
Yann von Erzengel born 02/2006


----------

